# CPT equivalent for Q0091



## klobo (May 31, 2012)

Hello,
An OB/Gyn collects the specimen for the pap smear and sends it to an outside lab for testing.
For Medicare patients, he bills Q0091.
What is the equivalent CPT code - to bill Commercial carriers???
Thx
ken  lobo


----------



## mitchellde (May 31, 2012)

The only CPT code is specimen collection which most carriers do not pay, it is in the 99xxx series.


----------



## TYSON1234 (Jun 1, 2012)

We use Q0091 for commercial insurance also.


----------



## pfmedical (Jun 1, 2012)

*Atlanta Area Coder for OBGN*

Does anyone live in Atlanta, GA area code for OBGYN?


----------



## pfmedical (Jun 1, 2012)

*Atlanta Area Coder for OBGN*

Does anyone live in Atlanta, GA area code for OBGYN?


----------

